# Mid wash spray and wipe cleaning.



## Danno1975 (Mar 30, 2009)

Should have originally posted this here, but stupidly didn't think, so here it goes again in a better section 

I've decided to see how long I can a be bothered and b get way with just qd ing my mini every other day this summer in the underground car park at work. Done it twice this week, just lightly dusty with my trusty blue uber detailing towl and some AG qd I bought a while ago, looks ok, but I am sure there are better products and it has left I smeary though this might be because it's not the best lot car park.

Any suggestions, I have loads of last touch as well but would like something more focused for mod wash detailing. Is the Chemical guys stuff any good?, how does this compare with normal QD and buckets of ONR?, thanks http://www.chemicalguysuk.com/product_p/one.htm

Thanks


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

I have been using EcoSmart RU which was recommended more than One because of the weather we have and time it take to cure for final buff. I have been using this on 95% of my details im carrying out and really enjoy working with it......

Have a look on my youtube channel www.youtube.com/user/prismdetailing and you will see a few videos of it being used


----------



## Danno1975 (Mar 30, 2009)

Prism Detailing said:


> I have been using EcoSmart RU which was recommended more than One because of the weather we have and time it take to cure for final buff. I have been using this on 95% of my details im carrying out and really enjoy working with it......
> 
> Have a look on my youtube channel www.youtube.com/user/prismdetailing and you will see a few videos of it being used


Thanks Rob, much appreciated .


----------



## Danno1975 (Mar 30, 2009)

Do you still get good results without the steam?.


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

Yeah, I only use steam when it a little too dirty as it helps remove any stubborn thick dirt. I have a few videos showing the use on it own...


----------



## Danno1975 (Mar 30, 2009)

Brilliant will look it up, still going to do the old 2bm when needed but in the summer I'm dead keen on the spray method to keep the car looking good.

Thanks again.


----------



## Danno1975 (Mar 30, 2009)

Ps, I wonder why Chemical guys have two products so simular as Eco smart RU and their One?. In fact they've even re used the same copy on their web site for the instructions and photos .

Will try the 16 ounce sample bottle.


Odd as aside from pads the only othe product I've use off them recently were my new buckets


----------



## Danno1975 (Mar 30, 2009)

Just had to wash both cars in spitting rain today (not been washed in two and three weeks and had full interior details yesterday so was eaten by OCD to get the exterior at least clean). which means I will be ordering my Chemical guys spray cleaner right now, sod messing about with bucketsband all that in the rain ...


----------

